# tool thief busted with gps



## GreenW00D (Aug 2, 2007)

I've never seen this device but plan on looking into it a little more. there is a video at the following link.

http://www.theindychannel.com/news/14195732/detail.html#

*INDIANAPOLIS -- *After five burglaries at his store this summer, Chris Rowland decided to plant Global Positioning System devices in some of his merchandise.The decision paid off with burglary No. 6.Someone broke into the Woodcraft store in the Castleton area on Friday morning and stole woodworking tools. Rowland had placed GPS devices in some of the packaging."The GPS system, we've wired it so that it phones my cell phone and tells me that it's on the move, and we can actually track it," Rowland told 6News' Jack Rinehart.The devices informed Rowland that the stolen items were at an apartment complex less than half a mile from his store. Later, the devices showed the merchandise had been moved to a house in Lawrence.Rowland called police, who recovered the merchandise. Police said they're looking for Jeffrey Burton, who they named a suspect in all six burglaries.Rowland said he was motivated to use the GPS devices after someone told him that he'd never catch whoever was burglarizing his store.Jeffrey Burton

"The police obviously don't have resources to do this for me, so I decided I was going to catch the guy," Rowland said.Burton, 46, also is wanted on burglary charges in Tennessee. Anyone with information on his whereabouts can call Crime Stoppers of Central Indiana at 317-262-8477.


----------



## Dustball (Jul 7, 2006)

Probably a GPS asset tracking device.

http://www.universaltracking.com/Default.aspx?TabId=91

How about one for your dog?


----------



## GreenW00D (Aug 2, 2007)

this is what the guy used

http://www.dewalt.com/us/products/tool_detail.asp?productID=10784


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

*Please check*

GreenWOOD, if you are still here, please check your messages.Thanx
Ron


----------



## LNG24 (Oct 30, 2005)

Dewalt has their hands in everything now, don't they.

LoJack makes units for commercial and heavey equipment too. Oh, AND LAPTOPS!!


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Jun 23, 2007)

Too bad you can't blow it up on signal when it pages you.


----------



## Tmrrptr (Mar 22, 2007)

Glad to hear someone stealing tools was caught.
r


----------



## Crawdad (Jul 20, 2005)

The tools were recovered, but the thief wasn't caught!

He'll just move on to another state.
I hope they catch the bastid.


----------



## fireguy (Oct 29, 2006)

I had a low-life steal some stuff out of my Van. Among the items were a Cell Phone and portabel Sirius radio. Those items would not work after I called and cancelled the service, so they were of no value. I called to cancell the cell phone, I asked if they could push a button and if that would cause a needle to poke a hole in the thiefs brain and kill him. I called the Sirius service and asked if they could push a buttom and make the radio blow up, killing the thief. both people I talked to were horrified at my request. I told them that if that was possible, thefts might decrease. I still think those options would be a good idea.


----------



## Bill (Mar 30, 2006)

I cant stand a thief. My guys sometimes try to put tools into my truck that do not belong to me, I tell them put it back. They tell me that the sub is gone, and i tell them so what? let someone else have it, not me. I know how expensive tools are and will have no part in staeling from someone else who is trying to earn a living.


----------



## LNG24 (Oct 30, 2005)

I just found out that those GPS devices, such as LoJack and Dewalt, are not active everywhere

Seems that they must negotiate with the local police departments since they use similar FCC frequencies

So if the thives know where the coverage stops, all they need to do is bring your vehicle, motorcycle or construction equipment to that area.:blink:

These "areas" are huge, not just towns, we are talking Counties!:w00t:


----------



## LNG24 (Oct 30, 2005)

fireguy said:


> I had a low-life steal some stuff out of my Van. Among the items were a Cell Phone and portabel Sirius radio. Those items would not work after I called and cancelled the service, so they were of no value. I called to cancell the cell phone, I asked if they could push a button and if that would cause a needle to poke a hole in the thiefs brain and kill him. I called the Sirius service and asked if they could push a buttom and make the radio blow up, killing the thief. both people I talked to were horrified at my request. I told them that if that was possible, thefts might decrease. I still think those options would be a good idea.


Did you ever see the Police 'Steal Me" car? They have this car or truck set up. They place it in areas with a hight auto theft rate. When the thief steals the car, they can drive for a little bit and then the car shuts its self off. The radi usually comes on playing Bad Boys,:laughing: and the doors automatically lock shut. The cars are under constant survaliance so the police are usually right behind them at this point. :clap:


----------



## kbsparky (Oct 14, 2007)

abp said:


> I cant stand a thief. My guys sometimes try to put tools into my truck that do not belong to me, I tell them put it back. They tell me that the sub is gone, and i tell them so what? let someone else have it, not me. I know how expensive tools are and will have no part in staeling from someone else who is trying to earn a living.


You have this all wrong. IF a sub leaves their tools out on a jobsite, do them a big favor by taking the tools home with you. The next day, tell the wayward sub that they left their tools out, and you "rescued" them for him ---> and give `em back.

Or at least, making a courtesy call on your cell phone, and asking what they want to do about the tools.

I've left something behind more than once only to have it given back to me later. I do the same for other subs as well. :thumbup:


Knowingly leaving them out for "someone else" to steal is just plain stupid.:w00t:


----------



## timberworks (Jan 12, 2008)

I keep an old cell phone hidden in my trailer, fully charged and have taken out a mobile telephone tracking service on it.

If the trailer gets stolen, then I can trace it to within 100 Yards over the internet and see on a map on my laptop it's position.

Cost is $1 dollar per tracing..


----------



## JenRan (Jun 20, 2007)

*Tools*

My policy on tools left by subs. It stays in the house until the house is finished. If they don't come back or call for it... it's mine. I've some pretty good tools my arsenal this way.


Was at a job today where the house was empty. It's just weird that I have to lock up all my tools in the truck while I was upstairs looking at a roof leak. Can't even leave for them 10 minutes without being paranoid.


----------



## O.C.Inc. (Jan 21, 2008)

I was running a remodel job on a Safeway grocery store in NorCal a few years ago. We had about 40 men on the site and subs were moving in/ out all week so new faces were the norm. 
This guy dressed like us (hard hat, flannel, jeans & boots) walks in the store, right past me as I was talking to my foreman. We both saw him and did not blink. It turns out he went in, grabbed a box of donuts off the shelf and proceeded to "bro down" with some of the laborers that were sitting on a pile of sheetrock.(I did not find this out until later.) 
A few minutes later I see the guy walk out with a Makita box and a Greenlee box. OK maybe he's an electrician??? Again BUSY SITE. 
20 minutes later I see him walk out with a dewalt box and something else. I meet him at his car after I called for help on the radio and ask what's in the boxes. He gives me some BS and I grab the tools from him. He shoves me and I trip on one of the tools. He gets into his car and pulls a "Rockford Files" (smoke em in reverse with the wheels cranked, turn around and smoke em away...) almost hitting me. I got his plate but no one could ID him. (cops asked us to ID him from DL photos a month later...) 
Ballsy a$$hole! Lucky too, most of my guys were coming with hammers in hand...
AND he got away with it... Most of it anyway. 
Patrick


----------

